# A&E's "Storage Wars"



## madasheck

I'm not a big fan of reality shows, but we recently started watching "Storage Wars" on the advice of my son. The damn thing has us hooked. Besides the suspense of what they find, the personalities are really interesting and unlike most reality shows, ones, for the most part, people you might possibly like to know. If you're a collector, especially, take a look at it.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

We've been watching Storage Wars since the beginning.  One of our favorite "reality-type" shows.  There are other storage unit auction shows that are also very good.

We also enjoy the pawn shop shows and American Pickers.  Check those out if you haven't already.


----------



## Salt Jones

Auction Hunt is better. Storage War guys overestimate the price of everything they find.


----------



## Zoom

madasheck said:


> I'm not a big fan of reality shows, but we recently started watching "Storage Wars" on the advice of my son. The damn thing has us hooked. Besides the suspense of what they find, the personalities are really interesting and unlike most reality shows, ones, for the most part, people you might possibly like to know. If you're a collector, especially, take a look at it.



I hate Darrell (thats a 40 dollar bill right there) Sheets.  He makes me sick.  Other than that, I love the show.


----------



## percysunshine

You know, if I ever wanted to launder money, I would hide it well in a storage shed, stop paying the rent, and then go out bid everyone for the value of what I already knew was there.


Just sayin...


----------



## madasheck

Zoom said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of reality shows, but we recently started watching "Storage Wars" on the advice of my son. The damn thing has us hooked. Besides the suspense of what they find, the personalities are really interesting and unlike most reality shows, ones, for the most part, people you might possibly like to know. If you're a collector, especially, take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Darrell (thats a 40 dollar bill right there) Sheets.  He makes me sick.  Other than that, I love the show.
Click to expand...


Yeah, of all the personalities, he bugs me the most, too.


----------



## rightwinger

Brandi is a first class bitch.


----------



## Zoom

madasheck said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of reality shows, but we recently started watching "Storage Wars" on the advice of my son. The damn thing has us hooked. Besides the suspense of what they find, the personalities are really interesting and unlike most reality shows, ones, for the most part, people you might possibly like to know. If you're a collector, especially, take a look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Darrell (thats a 40 dollar bill right there) Sheets.  He makes me sick.  Other than that, I love the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, of all the personalities, he bugs me the most, too.
Click to expand...


He just looks like an asshole and sounds like one as well.


----------



## Meister

Dave's an asshole....Yuuuuuup


----------



## madasheck

Meister said:


> Dave's an asshole....Yuuuuuup



I think he's an aggressive buyer. If I was doing that with the stakes involved, I'd probably be a little aggressive, too. That "Yuuuuuuuuuup" is put on for the camera. I think away from the show, he's not as he is on camera.


----------



## Zoom

madasheck said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's an asshole....Yuuuuuup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's an aggressive buyer. If I was doing that with the stakes involved, I'd probably be a little aggressive, too. That "Yuuuuuuuuuup" is put on for the camera. I think away from the show, he's not as he is on camera.
Click to expand...


They did a round table like show with all the buyers.  Dave kicks all of thier asses.  Two or three times over if memory serves.


----------



## Againsheila

I know a guy that want to buy a safe and put it in storage, then not pay the bill, when they break into the safe, you know what they'll find?  The key.


----------



## Againsheila

There's more than one reality show on storage and I get them mixed up.  I like the guy who paid $2.50 for a unit and found some old fly catchers that were worth hundreds.

Sometimes I think they pay way too much and other times I think they appraise their stuff at way too much.


----------



## Meister

Like I said...Dave's an asshole.....Yuuuup


----------



## rightwinger

Againsheila said:


> There's more than one reality show on storage and I get them mixed up.  I like the guy who paid $2.50 for a unit and found some old fly catchers that were worth hundreds.
> 
> Sometimes I think they pay way too much and other times I think they appraise their stuff at way too much.



I agree

Most of those units you couldn't pay me enough to pack up all that crap and haul it away


----------



## B. Kidd

Barry Weiss wants to screw Brandi, whom he accused of coming to the auctions dressed for an 8th grade prom.
Great show, one of the few I watch.


----------



## madasheck

Zoom said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave's an asshole....Yuuuuuup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's an aggressive buyer. If I was doing that with the stakes involved, I'd probably be a little aggressive, too. That "Yuuuuuuuuuup" is put on for the camera. I think away from the show, he's not as he is on camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did a round table like show with all the buyers.  Dave kicks all of thier asses.  Two or three times over if memory serves.
Click to expand...


Not surprising at all.


----------



## JackDan

dave sucks balls
jared is a loser
brandi is hot but is still annoying.  
Barry is halirious
Darrell is white trash.

That about sums them up..


----------



## strollingbones

the show is fake people....fake....one show you see darrel take out a blue cooler and then act like it was in the storage unit....fake


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> the show is fake people....fake....one show you see darrel take out a blue cooler and then act like it was in the storage unit....fake



The lockers are seeded

Ever notice there are twenty or thirty people there and only four actually bid?


----------



## madasheck

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the show is fake people....fake....one show you see darrel take out a blue cooler and then act like it was in the storage unit....fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lockers are seeded
> 
> Ever notice there are twenty or thirty people there and only four actually bid?
Click to expand...


I think they edit the shows to make sure only the main characters are featured. The ones others win aren't shown.


----------



## rightwinger

madasheck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the show is fake people....fake....one show you see darrel take out a blue cooler and then act like it was in the storage unit....fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lockers are seeded
> 
> Ever notice there are twenty or thirty people there and only four actually bid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they edit the shows to make sure only the main characters are featured. The ones others win aren't shown.
Click to expand...


They announce......we have four lockers today

Guess who will have the winning bid on the four?


----------

